# Help in Indentifying Early Merlin Extralight (Rob Vendermark)



## acg

I purchased my used Merlin Extralight frame from the original order a few years ago. Unfortunately, I had forgotten to ask about the model year of the frame. The stamping underneath the bottom bracket is YF007. The serial number in the rear dropout is XL225.

I searched the Web extenstively for Merlin info. The current shutdown of the Merlin brand does not help either.

It has the "Built by Rob Vandermark" decal on the top tube by the seat post clamp area. This means the frame was built possibly in the late 1980s prior to Rob Vandermark's departure to create the Seven brand. 

The frame also has a single combined "Extralight Merlin" decal on the down tube.... please see the pic below. I noticed that most Merlin Extralight frames have separate "Merlin", "Extralight" or "Titanium" decals on different tubes of the frame.

Can anyone help me to identify or narrow down the time period of my frame please?

Thanks!


----------



## spastook

Not positive but I don't think Merlin made an Extralight till the early 90's. My Extralight is also a "Vandermark" and Extralight decal is on top tube. Mine has serial number on rear dropout. I believe mine is 1996-1999 vintage but it really doesn't make much difference does it? I just checked my driveside dropout and the number is XL 1106.


----------



## ekieke

I'm also trying to find some info on an Extralight. I am actually trying to sell this for a friend, but he got it from his sister so I don't really have any background info on it. It does have a "designed by Rob Vandermark" sticker on the left chainstay, so I believe that puts it pre-1999. The serial # stamped on the inside of the right, rear dropout is "XL 209". Any ideas on what year this was made?


----------



## pmf

You guys could just e-mail or call Vandermark and ask him. I assume he still runs Seven Cycles.


----------



## Chainstay

I think it is a probably pre 1999 because

My 1999 said geometry by Tom Kellogg on the left chainstay. It had a Time fork and the decals were slightly different


----------



## shandelsmanmd

*ANOTHER 1990's Extralight ...cyclocross assymetric...love to ID it*

My Merlin Extralight is a cyclocross frame. Using touring tires, a triple LX crankset and a monster 12-32 9sp cogset, I rode this bike across mountainous Turkey. It worked great. Back at home, with a 12-21 cogset I ride it fast on gravel roads. Love it.

I bought this frame on eBay and would love to know its age and more about it. It has an unusual looking assymetrical chainstay configuration that makes 700x35 knobbies a tight but do-able fit. It has a 1" headset and a steel straight blade fork by Independent Fabrications.


----------



## voob

From the older Merlin web site. There appears to be quite a few holes in the chart but it is a place to start.



Year


Serial Numbers
1988 1 - 59
1989 60 - 139
1990 3518 - 3604
1991 3605 - 6353
1992 6354 - 8150
1993 8151 - 9948
1994 9949 - 10757 C002 - C039
1995 10758 - 11568 C040 - C081
1996 11569 - 13111 C082 - C235 XM 034 - XM268
1997 13112 - 14352
1998 14353 - 16702
1999 16703 - 19096
2000 19097 - 19782


----------



## mjsherwin

I bought my Extralight in 1993 and the serial number is XL667.

Can anyone post good quality pictures of the decals on a pre-Litespeed owned Extralight. Mine has the "designed by Rod Vandermark on the chainstay.

I am looking to get mine re-finished and my decals are toast. I have already contacted Seven, and they do not have a complete set, just the fonts that would have been used. I am waiting to hear back from Tom Kellogg at Spectrum who was involved early on in Merlin history.


----------



## voob

Check the post further down Re: merlin/1992-merlin-road-geometry
1993 extralight decals were white.


----------



## acg

I ordered a few sets of these cut decals from a UK supplier. The set includes a "Design by Rob Vandermark" decal. I have two extra sets which I am willing to part of $25 including postage. Please send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## mjsherwin

ACG,

I am tried to reply using PM, but I got a message that said I could not use PM since I do not have enough posts. I am new to RBR........let me know if you got my message.


----------



## acg

mjsherwin said:


> ACG,
> 
> I am tried to reply using PM, but I got a message that said I could not use PM since I do not have enough posts. I am new to RBR........let me know if you got my message.


Unfortunately, I did not get your email. Please send an email to acgoh1 <at> msn.com

Thanks!


----------



## fast ferd

*I guess that makes mine a '93*



mjsherwin said:


> I bought my Extralight in 1993 and the serial number is XL667.
> 
> Can anyone post good quality pictures of the decals on a pre-Litespeed owned Extralight. Mine has the "designed by Rod Vandermark on the chainstay.
> 
> I am looking to get mine re-finished and my decals are toast. I have already contacted Seven, and they do not have a complete set, just the fonts that would have been used. I am waiting to hear back from Tom Kellogg at Spectrum who was involved early on in Merlin history.


My serial # is XL 201. There's some photos in my RBR gallery of my Extralight build.
Also, people, those decals are the rub-on variety. Use a clearcoat over them. I used this expensive stuff from Everbrite, applying with a tiny brush. The rare, period-correct decals are worth protecting.


----------



## zx9rmal

Perhaps one of you folks can help me out as well. My Extralight has #332 on the dropout and YF007 under the BB. Anyone know what the year is? Thanks.


----------



## pjanda1

Per Spectrum Cycles site (and also repeated on others) the first Extralights were made in 1991. The earliest Merlins were '88, after all. I'm reading several references to Vandermark starting in '87 and being there 10 years. And, FWIW, my 1992 Merlin (Titanium/Road, not Extralight) has Tom Kellog on the chain stay. In addition to serial number, there are other clues as to age. I think the earliest XLs wold have had the "Grease Guard" press fit BB, like my road. Mine also came with a Sakae AL fork, as they didn't start doing cf forks for another year or two.

Paul


----------



## kscycler

shandelsmanmd said:


> My Merlin Extralight is a cyclocross frame. Using touring tires, a triple LX crankset and a monster 12-32 9sp cogset, I rode this bike across mountainous Turkey. It worked great. Back at home, with a 12-21 cogset I ride it fast on gravel roads. Love it.
> 
> I bought this frame on eBay and would love to know its age and more about it. It has an unusual looking assymetrical chainstay configuration that makes 700x35 knobbies a tight but do-able fit. It has a 1" headset and a steel straight blade fork by Independent Fabrications.


Sweet!


----------



## kscycler

pjanda1 said:


> Per Spectrum Cycles site (and also repeated on others) the first Extralights were made in 1991. The earliest Merlins were '88, after all. I'm reading several references to Vandermark starting in '87 and being there 10 years. And, FWIW, my 1992 Merlin (Titanium/Road, not Extralight) has Tom Kellog on the chain stay. In addition to serial number, there are other clues as to age. I think the earliest XLs wold have had the "Grease Guard" press fit BB, like my road. Mine also came with a Sakae AL fork, as they didn't start doing cf forks for another year or two.
> 
> Paul


X2. My 1992 road is exactly the same...


----------



## shandelsmanmd

*Extralight Cyclocross AGE IDENTIFIED*

Thanks for those serial numbers! I finally found mine, not on the driveside but on the LEFT dropout.

16464

Which means my beloved 1" headset cyclocross Merlin ...this bike ride so GREAT! ...is a 1998.


----------



## acg

I have been getting PMs from posters about my source for the "Designed by Rob Vandermark" decals in my earlier post above...

I bought the Vandermark decals from a UK source a couple of years ago o Ebay. Unfortunately, they are no longer selling them on Ebay. I was not able to find their email address in my archived emails.

This site appears to sell genuine decals:
Merlin - Accessories

There are other Ebay vendors who sell the "Merlin Extralight" decals, but unfortunately, none of them offer the "Designed by Rob Vandermark" decal option. 

You can try to get a picture or scan of the original "Designed by Rob Vandermark" decal.... and get a custom decal made by a decal vendor. I recollect somewhere in the forum that there is a Brazilian individual who can do custom frame decals from scanned pics.


----------



## alb8128

Hello, can somebody help me?? I've a merlin extralight with serial number XL1907. I'm searching everywhere on web the year but i've found nothing...Pleeeseee helm me )


----------



## lifecycles

shandelsmanmd said:


> My Merlin Extralight is a cyclocross frame. Using touring tires, a triple LX crankset and a monster 12-32 9sp cogset, I rode this bike across mountainous Turkey. It worked great. Back at home, with a 12-21 cogset I ride it fast on gravel roads. Love it.
> 
> I bought this frame on eBay and would love to know its age and more about it. It has an unusual looking assymetrical chainstay configuration that makes 700x35 knobbies a tight but do-able fit. It has a 1" headset and a steel straight blade fork by Independent Fabrications.


Hi Sir, I am really happy to read your post in this thread, because finally I can confirm that my Merlin is a cyclocross frame, my research finally lead me to the model of my Merlin, which is Merlin Extralight CX. Now all i need is look at to the serial number and see what year is my merlin made? (Can't do it now because my hand injured). 
Btw does anyone know, in what year/period the Extralight CX was produced? 
Much appreciated if you can post some pictures of your Cyclocross bike here. 
Below is mine 
Thank you all









Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMarq

My EXTRALIGHT has XL322 serial number and the Rob Vandermark decal on the left chain stay. I have no idea when it was fabricated - my guessing would be around '94. I bought brand new decals set on velocals.com


----------

